# !!? Figurita modena cross ?!!



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a white Figuraita hen and an opal modena cock who paired up. The fig was supposed to be a cock so i didnt worry too much when they paired up, and i was going to get rid of it anyways. I seen the modena mount the fig but it looked really awkward. A few days ago the "cock" fig laid 2 eggs. I left the eggs thinking it would keep the pair busy. I just check the eggs tonight and found them both to be fertile. Anyone have any guesses on what will come out of them or if the eggs will even hatch. The modena is a gazzi. 

Christopher


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the babies should be interesting .. I'll bet they will be beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

dont worry they will still be pigeons  lol


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

you should definitely post some pictures of them when they hatch


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Well lakota, i wasnt expecting teenage mutant ninja pigeons  , but i know what you mean. I will definatly post some pics as soon as the begin to develop.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

samuri_spartan said:


> I have a white Figuraita hen and an opal modena cock who paired up. The fig was supposed to be a cock so i didnt worry too much when they paired up, and i was going to get rid of it anyways. I seen the modena mount the fig but it looked really awkward. A few days ago the "cock" fig laid 2 eggs. I left the eggs thinking it would keep the pair busy. I just check the eggs tonight and found them both to be fertile. Anyone have any guesses on what will come out of them or if the eggs will even hatch. The modena is a gazzi.
> 
> Christopher



Congratulations. It will be interesting to see what the babies look like.

Just curiosity but you said you were going to get "rid of it" - is that the Figurita you are talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

well I do love the TMNTs soooo... I wouldnt be dissapointed if they popped out thats for sure, long as you took lots of pictures to show us hehe


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Congratulations. It will be interesting to see what the babies look like.
> 
> Just curiosity but you said you were going to get "rid of it" - is that the Figurita you are talking about?


Yea i was going to get rid of all my figs but one pair. I promised them to daryl, and he is going to take them as soon as his loft is safe. I love them, just not wanting to go in that direction. 

Christopher


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, Chris,
This Daryl is a gal, not a guy. 
Daryl


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I never mate different breeds unless to get perfection in a specific breed. But they should be beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey, Chris,
> This Daryl is a gal, not a guy.
> Daryl


Daryl, 

Much apologies.  One of my other good friends is a guy, but his name is spelled Darryl. Thats what i get for assuming. 

I have another question about the fig x modena. Should i band it? I wouldnt know what to band it with?

I dont cross breed either ...but... as i stated before these were both bought with the belief that they were both male.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, Chris - your figs will be well loved by Daryl. She is a terrific lady.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

samuri_spartan said:


> ...I have another question about the fig x modena. Should i band it? I wouldnt know what to band it with?...


Given the size difference, you can't tell how big the offspring will be. A too small band could constrict the leg when the bird matures.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I think i will use a homer band since the modena is a large band and the figs is so small. If it does get too tight i will just cut it off. 

Lady Tarheel, I know daryl will take good care of them. I have read a lot of her posts here and i can tell she is a very caring person. 

Christopher


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Stop it. You're making me blush (or is it a hot flash ?) 
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*You Will Get*

Well you will get a FIGDENA  or a MODRITA  lol lol lol  .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you're getting the figs, Daryl.

PLEASE DO post some pics of the mutants when they hatch, Christopher.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

...ok ok i can stop laughing now...  

Anyhoo, I will get some pics up asap. You can go to my website and see the two. The cock bird is my opal modena. 

Daryl, LOL! Hows the loft comming along?

Christopher


----------

